# My fight is over...



## kgregory1011 (Dec 2, 2010)

As alot of you know my husband and I have been separated.

After alot of tears and sleepless nights I told him I was done fighting.

It wasn't fair that I be kept on the "back burner" while he stayed at a hotel to get through "his issues".

I am heart broken, I have cried many tears, I have begged and pleaded, I have tried and tried to keep what we have alive.

I thank everyone who contributed advice. This site is has been very helpful.

I am looking forward to starting a new year. Happy Holidays Everyone .. Cherish the ones your with because tomorrow may never come


----------



## Joanie (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your pain. Especially cruel this time of year. I will pray that 2011 will be a new start for you and that you will find the love and happiness in life that you so deserve. 
Stay strong.............


----------



## shatteredEthos (Dec 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about your pain. I am going through similar, in fact some pieces seem really similar. My wife was diagnosed with bipolar disorder. She ended up telling me really similar things before she left - about how she didn't deserve me, that I'd be better off without her. Then she said told me how she needed to move on, that she loved me but wasn't in love with me.

My story

I was a devoted, loving husband. It has been about 2 months since this all happened and I am so down right now. I've been trying to work through stuff, but I am failing to see light. I wish I had some answers for you, but I don't have it figured out. This pain hurts so much - I had no idea how much - and I am so sorry that you have to go through it too.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

Sorry that you've been forced into this, but now that you've finally have made your decision, you can truly start healing...God Bless and good luck!!!


----------



## Notaclue (Jan 1, 2010)

I've been lurking and reading the stories here and I feel sorry for you and what you are going through. My ex left me this year and like you I tried to hold on and change her mind. I have been sick to death and cried for days at a time. Through it all I've learned that if your spouse no longer loves you, there is nothing you can do. You must let them go. I know that's easier said then done and I know the emotional impact and devastation that it causes, but it's the only way that you will ever heal. I'm nowhere near where I need to be and have good days and terrible days - but I believe I'm finally on the right path. The key is knowing that you are not alone and that millions of people like us are going thru the same thing. Keep posting here and find friends and family that will help you thru this tough time. A new day is right around the corner- have faith !!


----------



## Gilgamesh (Dec 15, 2010)

we have all had similar ways that the final split has happend...and most of the time it seems to be only one of the party that actually wants it to work.....
the other one either tries to hurt us or tries not to...regardless of their actions the pain all becomes the same....u miss them...u miss what you had together regardless of what problems caused this mess...
Moving on from someone u loved so much is hard....there is no easy way to get past it...day by day u cry...you feel...and as the days go on, it either feels worse or better...some days worse than others...some days better than others....
on sites like this its good to express urself...say whats on ur mind...it feels like ur alone in all this...that noone understands...but we all do...its just that we as people dont wanna listen that the other is over us...
keep writing....express ur emotions no matter what they are...even if u feel like ur being selfish...thats the only way to cope with this pain...we all will meet new people...we will move on...it doesnt seem like it right now, but it happens...and then our next loves are going to be so much better than the last...even if you eventually get back the one u were with before..time changes people. most of the time for the better...

Live your life....be confident in urself....life throws things at us that doesnt seem fair...but u deal and move on...There is always hope at the end of the darkness...its just very hard to see...All we can do is help each other. There is always happiness out there for u! you just need to look for it...keep urself in high spirits and eventually it will attract people into your life that you never thought possible before!


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

Gilamesh - THAT. WAS. AWESOME. 

Thank you for those words - they really help. The days are unpredictable right now and sometimes the thoughts of how to move on are overwhelming. It's impossible to comprehend sometimes and other times, not so much. I'm so thankful to have found this site. It is, as my counselor says, a big part of my "grieving rituals". I come on here at least a few times every day to follow people's stories and to read what others have to say. I am just working toward making sure that I am not hurt anymore. It's enough. Walking away after being hurt so badly is a form of self-protection. I love my H, and I loved the life that we built, but I don't love the person that he's become. He's become the enemy and I don't want or need the enemy in my camp. I don't know why this happened. If you had told me a year ago that this is where I would be on Christmas 2010, I would have laughed in your face. But you are right - life changes on a dime and it can get very messy sometimes. But, tomorrow is not promised to anyone so we have to feel the pain, deal with the changes, lean on others to get through it and have faith that better days are going to come. Thanks!


----------



## rome2012 (Sep 10, 2010)

Oh, Kim, I'm soooooooo sorry  !!!!!!!

Maybe this "setting him free" is what he needs though to realize he's losing you !!!!!!

Maybe he'll wake up now and is trying to work on your marriage ???

I really wish for you he will !!!!!!!!

*************Hugs************

And if you want to talk, let me know !!!!!!


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

I hope we can support you in this time and the days to come. God bless.


----------

